# Garantie sur ipod acheté d'"occasion"



## eleotrague (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,petite question, je suis en train de voir avec quelqu'un sur internet pour acheter un Ipod touch 4G en 32 gb neuf, à un particulier qui ne l'a jamais déballé, mais qui n'a pas de factures (cadeau), il m'indique que la garantie prend effet à partir de l'enregistrement sur itunes, est ce vrai ?
Le numéro de série de l'ipod es il visible sur la boite, ou uniquement sur l'ipod, ceci pour vérifier le n° sur le site Apple.
Merci pour vos réponses, sic'est OK, le prix est raisonnable .


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2011)

eleotrague a dit:


> mais qui n'a pas de factures (cadeau),


mouais :mouais:



eleotrague a dit:


> mais qui n'a pas de factures (cadeau), il m'indique que la garantie prend effet à partir de l'enregistrement sur itunes, est ce vrai ?


Et en cas de panne, tu dis quoi à l'AS ou tu le ramènes ?

Je trouve que c'est un vrai mauvais plan


----------



## eleotrague (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci pur ta réponse, effectivement, ca laisse à réfléchir.
cependant, il a l'air de bonne foi, il m'a fourni le numéro de série afin que je vérifie sur le site APPLE ce qu'il en est de la garantie. je n'ai malheureusement pas de compt me permettant de vérifier.


----------



## arbaot (4 Janvier 2011)

essai là:
https://selfsolve.apple.com/GetWarranty.do
ou
https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do?newid=y


----------



## eleotrague (9 Janvier 2011)

Pour éviter le moindre risque, j'ai craqué pour un neuf en magasin avec garantie en 32 G, très content de mon achat.


----------

